# This puppy is insane



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, he sure knows how to entertain himself!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Ya. The puppy zoomies. Then they collapse and fall asleep
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome to the world of Zoomies!!! It's a Golden's birth right!!! And I'll bet anything you were smiling and shaking your head as you filmed this...how could you not? 

Pete


----------



## Kathrynehalliday (Jan 11, 2012)

SO Cute! Thanks for sharing! I remember when mine was that little (less than a year ago) and crazy... Well, still hasn't gotten rid of all the crazy yet!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Welcome to the world of Zoomies!!! It's a Golden's birth right!!! And I'll bet anything you were smiling and shaking your head as you filmed this...how could you not?
> 
> Pete


Yes! I watch every night and just laugh and laugh. It's so much fun.... these things make the hard work worth it.

My parents' boston terriers do it it too. They just run and run and run in circles through the house, and then collapse. It's hilarious.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

I call it FRAPing. Frantic Random Activity Period right before they crash for the night. I channel it into retrieving something until they start getting tired.


----------



## momof2boys and one dog (Jan 20, 2012)

"zoomies"..so thats what you call it! lol...the other night our pup, Fred, started leaping and sprinting around the house like a gazelle...I mean, weve never seen such a thing! Zoomies seems to fit just right, lol


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Your little guy Zeke is adorable! That video of him is priceless  Our Daisy used to be a fan of random outbursts exactly like that. They started off in the kitchen as puppy zoomies...and then carried on into 'grown up zoomies' throughout the house as she got older lol.


----------



## seamor512 (Jan 13, 2012)

Glad to know my Zoey isn't alone, I thought she would never fall asleep last night!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Best to give them something to do and work their brain a little. They are working dogs and need a job. Usually a little attention like retrieving games or obedience work will calm them down but make it a game.


----------



## wbetheajr (Mar 12, 2012)

How did you get him on a 2 mile walk? My Riley is 11 weeks old and we get 200 yards up the trail and he is wanting to go back home, lol. The only time he gets that crazy is when he gets after the cat. Thats it, let the wife walk up front with the cat on a lease. Answered my own question, lol


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha too silly!!! He is adorable!!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

wbetheajr said:


> How did you get him on a 2 mile walk? My Riley is 11 weeks old and we get 200 yards up the trail and he is wanting to go back home, lol. The only time he gets that crazy is when he gets after the cat. Thats it, let the wife walk up front with the cat on a lease. Answered my own question, lol


Ha! Put the cat in front... like a carrot. I love it.

We started out on shorter walks and built up. At 11 weeks, I don't think we were even doing a full mile... more like 15 minutes at a time. Also we walk with treats! Lots of treats!

He loves his walks usually. I say that but today he wasn't in the mood, so I cut it short.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I think he's related to Dakota! *G* We call the zoomies the "Butt, Scoot and Boogy", they tuck their little bottoms and off they go! So much fun to watch.


----------



## Witcheeyone (Oct 19, 2011)

My 7 month Archie is still insane. As I am typing this post , he just whipped his pig on my iPad....now he's trying to shove it in my face. . Oh when will this end??


----------

